# Treats or snacks



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If you can find a nice pet store they usually have lots of small bags of different treats. Pick up a half dozen and try them out to see which ones your pup likes the best. I like the very small treats (Oakly loves the hard liver ones) so I can use them for training. My pockets (and sometimes the lint trap of my dryer) always have a few treats ready in case I catch them being good. :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I usually get different kinds to find something they like. But then mine arent picky. They will eat most anything.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I love the Natural Balance beef logs. They come rolled like stuffed sausage, you cube it up, store in the fridge and make GREAT training treats. Theres tons of flavors and one log lasts me several months!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My guys will eat anything that doesn't eat them first, but when they're real young like that I like to use either Bil-Jac's "Little Jacks" liver treats (nice and small!), Charlee Bear treats (3 calories each!), or Zukes natural training treats. All are just the right size for a puppy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Solid Gold Tiny Tots work for us.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

At that age I didn't want to upset the tummy.. or make them have an unscheduled poop. I pretty much carried dog food in my pocket for training oportunities throughout the day. I froze baby carrots when they were tiny, and whole regular carrots for when they were teething big time. I would give bites of produce I was eating as a snack, too.. Piece of banana, orange, apple, pear, cauiliflower, carrot, etc. If I wanted to give a special treat I would give a bite of unseasoned lean cooked meat from our meals.. I didn't mix things in the food.. I didn't want picky eaters. Meals were meals, treats were treats and they had to work for them.. much like a mom telling a child to " say please ". Watch the country of origin when buying treats. Don't be fooled by manufactured in the USA... Look all ove the bag, usually in the back at the bottom.. for something like " product of China ". Don't buy that. Look at the list of ingredients.. I didn't want it to contain things I wouldn't want in their food..


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I bought a bag of Authority small dog treats for training from petsmart. I like these because they are mini dog biscuits. 

I also give baby carrots for treats.


----------



## ILoveGoldies (Oct 4, 2008)

I will try the baby carrots, I've fed him little pieces of lettuce and he loves it,hope he likes the carrot too.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

for that age we used the charlee bear treats as said above! those are great and you can get them almost anywhere! Boomer is now 11 months old and still gets those, especially in his kong toy and we also give him innova/evo biscuits


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

ANy time of liver treat is a hit.


----------

